# crying?



## velouria (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello, hope everyone's well!
I think this is the appropriate place to ask, so I'm going to: 

Just started seeing a counsellor recently and I find that I'm having trouble talking with her because I start crying every time certain things come up! Been to about 4-5 sessions and its still happening...

I know people are probably going to be like 'duh - its therapy' but its really interfering with my ability to discuss things with her because I have to spend so much effort trying to keep composed!

Was wondering if this happens to anyone else, or if it no longer happens? Advice?
Thanks!


----------



## waddiwaski (Sep 6, 2007)

I tend to try to close up in therapy or my mind starts to wander when I get to talking about more sensitive issues. I think it's good to try to work through those emotions and just know that it'll be worth getting to the bottom of them? I wish I could just flat out cry about some stuff, it can feel really good to let that release happen.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

velouria said:


> Hello, hope everyone's well!
> I think this is the appropriate place to ask, so I'm going to:
> 
> Just started seeing a counsellor recently and I find that I'm having trouble talking with her because I start crying every time certain things come up! Been to about 4-5 sessions and its still happening...
> ...


My guess is that these are feelings that you will need to get through. It sounds like there is some fear with having to deal with this particular area. Therapy is supposed to draw this out so it can be resolved. I would find out exactly what is making you cry, wrok through some of it on your own, and then bring the rest up to your doctor for his/her input. Just like SA, exposure to what you are fearing is conquering it in the long run! :yes


----------



## velouria (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I think I'm going to try writing down things i want to talk about and take more of an organized approach.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I, at least in my mind, can relate to your situation. I haven't yet seen a therapist, but I have a fear that I'll lose my composure even though I haven't cried in a long time. It's hard enough for me to describe my situation when I'm alone, let alone to other person, in person.

Writing things down sounds like a good idea. Just an index card of some major topics or something might be enough. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

I cried for the first few times, but now that all I've gotten the majority of my really difficult feelings out there, I don't do it as much. You just have to let it out.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

hhbecks said:


> You just have to let it out.


Scary. :afr :lol


----------



## Debi (Dec 2, 2007)

Wow, it's good if you can work through those emotions. I would probably fail at therapy, because I will not cry in front of another person no matter what. I don't know why, it's just something I feel I have to avoid at all costs. I feel like I want to be in control of how much of my emotions I show people, and like it's none of their business how I'm feeling. But that's irrational and destructive, especially if the other person is a therapist. I admire what you're doing. Good luck with it!


----------



## velouria (Jan 9, 2008)

It's good to know it works both ways (too much or too little emotion). Hopefully we can all find a happy medium!


----------

